
This Is the Tiniest Little Quadruped Robot We've Ever Seen - mcspecter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/tiniest-little-quadruped-robot#.V1CYBW5g6ew.hackernews
======
mroll
Do these robots have electrical parts inside of them? It seemed like they were
being made to move by a nearby magnetic force, not an engine within the robot.

